# Kitchen Sink Help



## Pajamas (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can offer some expert advice. After I run my kitchen sink for about 10 seconds, the water level rises and drains very slowly (over hours). I have tried a vigorous plunger to no avail. I removed the water trap (clean, no debris), and confirmed no blockage between the sink and the trap. I used a 1/4" hand powered auger and can get to about 4' before I encounter resistance. At this point I am able to auger past but after withdrawing the snake I see no signs of anything really stuck in the screw and no improvement in draining. I have attached pictures of the plumbing. I have a few questions:

1. The third and fourth image show the same bend where my drain pipe attaches to the building pipe (runs vertically but cannot be seen in the picture). This is at about 4' and I presume this is where I'm encountering resistance with the auger. Is the picture just showing a fastener or is this some sort of trap? It's in a pretty inaccessible location and I'd basically have to take apart my kitchen counter to access it.

2. I'm wondering if the auger is encountering resistance at 4' because there's a bend or if there is a blockage?
3. If there is a blockage, I wonder if it is either in my pipes at that fitting or in the building pipes but my auger is going up instead of down. Is there a 
better way to go about approaching this problem?

4. Am I missing something entirely?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You need professional help


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

